# My half finished dog house



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Twilight was already enjoying running around in it so the floor is a bit dirty. My significant other Bobby is making it for me. I think it looks awesome but he thinks it's ugly. Right now it's missing the roof and inner walls. I haven't made up my mind whether to paint it or just put sealant on it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think it looks great. Maybe make the trim darker if you want to add color. But I think it would be fine just sealed.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think It'll look good natural, but if it was me I'd totally paint it and put some colors and maybe some artwork on the sides. I'd totally wanna make it look like little murals on it


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Natural is quite dashing, but i'm an artist so nothing bare gets by me  I'd totally sketch on it then paint in the lines
Looks good though

Hire me to do a mural for you! lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I think it looks good natural, you could use some stain seal it and then do some design work on it with paint then seal it again.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I think it looks good natural, you could use some stain seal it and then do some design work on it with paint then seal it again.


:goodpost:
That would look freakin awesome 
:woof: :woof: :woof:


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

OK. Almost everyone is saying leave it natural. lol. I was thinking of doing her name on it. I could print out some fancy text and the cut it out and trace it, then paint it. I don't know if I'd be too good at freehand painting of any designs. I'm not sure what colors of paint I have. I'll have to go check.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

OK. So I only have orange, burgundy, black and white. Also the clear sealant as well as some clearcoat.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww. Shoot. I don't have enough sealant. I could buy more. I was trying to do this for free or cheap. lol. Bobby gets the wood from the lumber mill he works at, I picked up the paint and stuff for free. It seems Bobby may have gotten to it before me though. lol.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I like it Aimee !! and her name on it would be Awesome ... I want one !


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Burgundy with black trim or white with burgundy trim


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Trying to find some shingles for the roof too.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I could make him make you one Ronnie, but I don't know how to get it to you. Shipping would be horrendous.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

I think it would look nicer w/ the natural wood and then add some color with the shingles. If you aren't too great with painting, you can always go to a craft store and pick up some of the block lettering for the name (get a thin width). Painting those would minimize the room for error. Then just attach them to the front of the house. :roll:

Oh, and since you're trying to go cheap...I know that some of the hardware stores around here have "sample shingles" in bags of varying colors. Some are small, but some could be a decent size for a dog house. Not sure if that would work.  Just go in and take a bunch, lol. I doubt they will say anything, but who cares, right?


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Is the board inside the middle of the floor going to stay?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes it is going to be a wall with another entry way. Twilight fits with room to spare in the second half. That way less breeze will get to her. There will be more like a box within a box. So that we can add insulation. It gets chilly here. Kinda like a two fer. She can chill in the front half if it's cool and if it's cold she can go inside inside.


----------

